

All iOS 7 WWDC 13 Slides Indexed in Evernote Public Notebook - rismay
https://www.evernote.com/pub/cmonterroza/wwdc13
Now that iOS 7 and NDA are lifted, enjoy! Just search for a keyword and Evernote will do it&#x27;s magic.
======
iancarroll
Cool, I guess, but if any stenography is on these slides you're not going to
get a thank you card from Apple Legal.

